# rebelote



## mercebri

Hola,buenos días. Me he topado con una frase coloquial en la que alguien llama "rebelote" a sucesos que vuelven a ocurrir una y otra vez.

He buscado por ahí y veo que debe proceder de la expresión: "belote et rebelote", pero no sabría traducir ese "rebelote" suelto, dicho por alguien.

La palabra no aparece dentro de una frase dicha por esa misma persona, sino así:

"Peu de temps après cet accident, "rebelote", dit Aliocha."


----------



## Paquita

La "belote" es un juego de cartas. 
Dices "belote" al echar el rey del triunfo y "rebelote" al echar la reina siempre que tengas los dos en mano. 
Decir "rebelote" a secas, significa volver a hacer algo, puesto que "belote" es hacerlo por primera vez. es expresión corta, nada más


----------



## pitata

Buenas, ¿Alquien sabe que es lo que significa esta palabra? no la he podido encontrar en ningun diccionario
Gracias de antemano
Pitata


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir:

Rebelote

Pero danos la frase en la que la encontraste porque se utiliza en diferentes circunstancias.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pitata

Se trata de un chico que está narrando las dificultades que tiene su hermano para pasar los examenes finales del bachillerato y cuenta algunos errores que comete al hacer las traducciones del latin:
" Question latin, allez-y mollo. Je vous le demande. Pendant les Grandes Révisions, Papa s'est fâché. Matthieu avait traduit : "Escalope est une belle rose." Au lieu de : "La rose d’Esculape est belle." Et *rebelote*, avec Matribus. Cette fois-ci, il a vraiment cru que c'était un prénom féminin ! Ça donnait : "Matribus dit à ses fils qu'ils sont courageux."


----------



## Calamitintin

Rebelote signifie que ce dont on vient de parler se reproduit à l'identique : il a fait une erreur en latin, et "rebelote", il a refait la même erreur par la suite.


----------



## pitata

Muchas gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir simplemente:_ e igual con Matribus._


----------



## anselmodr

una pregunta...
¿sería correcto decir en español: *" y dale de nuevo con Matribus "* en este ejemplo?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anselmodr:

¡Sería perfecto! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Da An

¿ Qué te parece " ....y requeteigual con Matribus" ?

Saludos

¿ O "Requetigual" ?  

Hasta luego.


----------



## jose angel

Buenas noches Olímpicas !!! Me gustaria preguntaros que significado tiene la palabra : rebelotte. Debe ser alguno término coloquial por que no aparece ni siquiera en el traductor. Os agradezco por adelantado la ayuda. Á bientot, adeu.


----------



## Camy39

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour/Buenos dias !

Querria saber si en español se puede encontrar una expresion para traducir *' Et Rebelote!'*, que es una palabra ligera y un poco humoristica para decir "ocurrio de nuevo"

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Giulia2213

!Hola!

La oración: "Comme toutes ses camarades de l'internat, Carmen a de nouveau chopé la gale. Et *rebelote* l'isolement pour un mois en pleine année de Terminale !"

Mi idea: " [...] ¡*Y dale* un mes de aislamento en pleno año de bachillerato!"

Carmen ha de nuevo pescado una enfermedad muy contagiosa, como todas sus compañeras del internado. Debe estar otra vez aislada por un mes y se preocupa por faltar a tantas clases.

¿"¡Y dale ...!" traduce la idea de "otra vez en aislamento" con frustración y preocupación implicitas?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Una posibilidad:
- *y vuelta a empezar con.. . 
- y de vuelta con.. . *


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Que me gustan mucho esas! 😀


----------



## GURB

Pour rester dans le vocabulaire des jeux ou du sport on trouve de plus en plus souvent *repóker* en bon espagnol!


----------



## Giulia2213

J'adore !!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

GURB said:


> Pour rester dans le vocabulaire des jeux ou du sport on trouve de plus en plus souvent *repóker* en bon espagnol!


Surtout pour les amateurs de football mais cela n'a rien à voir avec "rebelote".


----------



## GURB

Comment "cela n'a rien à voir"? Vous êtes bien excesive dans vos jugements. Ce n'est pas très éloigné en tout cas. A preuve:
*Rebelote *s'emploie couramment pour le répétition d'une action, d'un fait.
Repóker, en principe c'est 5 fois, mais de plus en plus, dans la presse déchaînée, on trouve repóker dans le sens de répétition (1 fois/2,3,4...)
Un exemple:    _ La estadounidense Serena Williams, la número uno del mundo, revalidó el título del Abierto de Estados Unidos al vencer en la final  _
sous le titre: _ Repóker de Serena en el US Open_ qui n'est pas si éloigné de notre_ rebelote pour Serena à l'Us Open. Et peut-être rebelote encore pour elle samedi. _Un beau repóker en perspective_. _Qu'en dira la presse espagnole?
Cela dit le "vuelta a empezar" de Gévy est excellent.


----------



## chlapec

Hola, Gurb,
para mi, y creo que para la grandísima mayoría de los hispanohablantes (exceptúo los que no conocen el juego de cartas), repóker corresponde siempre a *cinco veces*.

Si gana Serena de nuevo el sábado, quizás se les ocurra decir: "rerrepóker", o "sexteto de triunfos" o "*suma y sigue*".... Esta última, en determinados contextos, también puede valer para traducir *rebelote*.


----------



## GURB

*Dix de der* pour toi!


----------

